# Dohm Wilson large vice



## Taul Paul (24 Feb 2021)

Hello UKW
First post. I saw this vice and thought it was interesting, and they are, so I bought it. I've looked at others but most are smaller. This
is the 6" version and quite un-molested. Its in bits already. The plan is to re-make the rear jaw pivot, install fresh guide bars,
make a new front jaw and a new nut, probably something tough like ali bronze. Keep yer posted. Then general TLC all over to paint.
A couple of Q's
Can anyone decipher all the text on the front, for later detailing.
Would this have had a rear screw cover, some did but there is no evidence of one being there or trashed off.
I'm guessing black is the colour.



Taul Paul in Sheffield Yarksher (Yorkshire)


----------



## J-G (24 Feb 2021)

Taul Paul said:


> Can anyone decipher all the text on the front


It simply says "Pat. app. for" which expands to "Patent applied for"


----------



## TFrench (24 Feb 2021)

Snap! I got this one the other day. It's noticeably cruder than my big DOHM. I think the little pot in the casting is for cutting oil. Never seen that before.


----------



## Taul Paul (24 Feb 2021)

Found one answer.
Text says Wilsons PAT APP FOR patent applied for.


TFrench said:


> Snap! I got this one the other day. It's noticeably cruder than my big DOHM. I think the little pot in the casting is for cutting oil. Never seen that before.


Nice. Yes it could be a lube pot.


----------



## Taul Paul (24 Feb 2021)

TFrench said:


> Snap! I got this one the other day. It's noticeably cruder than my big DOHM. I think the little pot in the casting is for cutting oil. Never seen that before.


I can't decide if yours is older or younger. Mine is acme thread your is square.


----------



## TFrench (24 Feb 2021)

I think yours is later - the front jaw has a vee on it, mine doesn't. The pin the rear jaw spins on looks bigger as well so I reckon you have the improved version!


----------



## Bod (26 Feb 2021)

If this helps, your vice may be younger than you think.





Espacenet – search results


Espacenet: free access to millions of patent documents. Find out if your invention is unique or if other inventors have filed patent applications that are considered to be prior art.




worldwide.espacenet.com





Bod


----------



## Taul Paul (26 Feb 2021)

Bod
Yes interesting. I think that particular one in the description is near but not my exact model but the function explained is good. I searched JE wilson but didn't find a link.
Thanks
Paul


----------

